# Tyre Pressures



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,
I have recently been trying to get a definitive answer as to what the tyre pressures should be for my LUNAR CHAMP H601. The tyres are 215/70R15 CP Continentals. The Lunar handbook says 4.1bar front 4.5 bar rear. The Fiat handbook says 5 bar front 5.5bar rear. the tyres have 69 P.S.I max. so I phoned Continental who were helpful but reckoned on 3.5 bar front 4.25 rear. I am off soon touring and am now confused. Any advice welcome, Thanks.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Owl
I recently went through the same dilemma with my Hymer - at least you know what size the tyres should be, thats more than I did!

Theres a bit of a contradiction here as 69psi is about 4.75bar so Fiat must be wrong as 5 or 5.5bar is more than the tyre can cope with.

I would go by what Lunar have told you unless you are prepared to get each individual wheel weighed and then contact the tyre manufacturer and they will advise you. But that is a bit of a chore.

You could experiment between the lower and upper pressures you have been given but I would definitely not put in more than is stated on the tyre wall.

Good luck with it, Keith.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

This has been mentioned on here quite often.and is quite easy to find out.
Load your M/H to its normal max load, go to local weigh bridge with passengers and weigh each axle,get tyre details ie size,type etc.
Ring up the tecnical dept of the tyre manufactures, and they should give you the accurate pressures, I have done this with 3 M/Hs, no prob.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre pressures*

Hi

My Fiat handbook states 80 psi or 5.5 bar.

I telephoned Michelin and after giving them the weights of the van etc, they advised 65 psi.

I stopped on the motorway yesterday to check them, and due to the amount of pan handle I am giving the van, upped the pressure to 70 psi all round. It has made little if any difference to ride quality and handling.

Michelin for those in need to know are on 01782 402000.

R


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

hi owl
if you read the small print around the wall of the tyre close to the rim, you will see that it states campers are a special case and the pressures may be increased to 5.5bar max. the figures quoted in the fiat handbook are for the 3.5tonne chassis fully loaded. your Lunar handbook figures are correct for a normally loaded motorhome
steles


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I am always confused by the question "what is the correct tyre pressure for MH xxxx?"

Without specifying the loading conditions this question cannot be answered.

To get a meaningful answer the axle loadings must be quoted.

My van has Vanco tyres and I got from Continental a list of tyre pressures at given axle loading.

They also quoted that the front axle pressures must be increased by 10% above the quoted values to allow for the engine and steering loads not experienced by the rear tyres.


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Many thanks to all who replied. I think I'll stick with the lunar handbook figures but they are higher than the tyre makers reccomend


----------



## 102696 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Tyre Pressure*

If it helps this is the reply from Michelin for our Rapido 7086f - Ducato Alko chassis

Tyres:Michelin XC Camping 215/70 R 15 C

Front Axle: Laden 1540kg: (Max as plated: 1750kg): 52psi
Rear Axle : Laden 1810kg : (Max as plated 2000kg): 58psi


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> They also quoted that the front axle pressures must be increased by 10% above the quoted values to allow for the engine and steering loads not experienced by the rear tyres.


 We do this on coach's at work but the reason is because of weight transfer when braking and the lextra loads on the steering wheel when cornering.

The beast advise is always to weight the van when it is at the heaviest you are goint to use it, the give the tyre manufacture the weights.

Richard...


----------

